# Duck  Tallys



## 7mm mag 06 (Nov 13, 2007)

I started a tally thread last year and thought id do it again, i know the season starts on sat but im puttin it  up now anyway, anybody who got some early season geese or teal post some numbers.


----------



## craig88 (Nov 13, 2007)

early goose:

8 greater canadians


----------



## Nitro (Nov 13, 2007)

I won't put my numbers on here, It will just make someone mad.


----------



## d_white (Nov 13, 2007)

IF you keep a tally AG, I'd be interested to know at the end of the season.


----------



## Nitro (Nov 13, 2007)

I have kept a hunting journal all my life. Just for my records. Not for braggin or any other reason. Something to look back on. One trip to Mexico and it throws the stats all out of whack.

I keep promising myself a trip to Argentina to really cook the books, but life keeps getting in the way. 

My goals this year will be- 

#1- Have fun

#2- Cook some good food for my friends at Duck camp

#3- Hunt with someone I haven't shared a blind with previously

#4- Make sure my nephews get at least one of the birds on their life list (that one will be easy since they are just starting)

#5- Shoot one more Can and one more Black Duck for the wall. I have good representatives of both, but want to upgrade.

Most of all, I wish all of you a great season full of fun and fellowship with your Hunting Partners. At our MS club, we may not kill the most, but we dang sure have the most fun.

AG


----------



## d_white (Nov 13, 2007)

Sounds like you have great priorities.  I hope you achieve all of those goals and have a good season.


----------



## 7mm mag 06 (Nov 13, 2007)

agarr u  had some preety good numbers last year i remember  , hope u  have a great season and  get  all the things done on ur list


----------



## wingding (Nov 13, 2007)

6 bwt it's a start. hope everybody has a good year!  
6   woodys
2   gadwall
3   ring necks
1   buffle head
1   goose


----------



## dognducks (Nov 13, 2007)

11 geese

8 bwt

More to come.


----------



## h20fowlin (Nov 13, 2007)

Oh cool!


----------



## 7mm mag 06 (Nov 15, 2007)

two more  days fellas ttt


----------



## bigunga1 (Nov 15, 2007)

mr. craig sir,

those are lesser canada's....


----------



## georgiaboy (Nov 15, 2007)

agarr said:


> My goals this year will be-
> 
> #1- Have fun
> 
> ...



Agarr,  I know what a fan you are of GA hunting... especially public land... but you know you are welcome to go with us one day.  

I can pretty well promise #1 & #3!   Worse comes to worse we can always go shoot clays after the hunt!


----------



## Nitro (Nov 15, 2007)

georgiaboy said:


> Agarr,  I know what a fan you are of GA hunting... especially public land... but you know you are welcome to go with us one day.
> 
> I can pretty well promise #1 & #3!   Worse comes to worse we can always go shoot clays after the hunt!



I would enjoy that. Perhaps we can work out a swap hunt. I may have a place or two............... Shoot me a PM......


----------



## georgiaboy (Nov 15, 2007)

You're on.  Don't expect much from your guides...


----------



## dognducks (Nov 17, 2007)

pretty good opening morning. We killed a few

12 geese

9 bwt

2 woodys

1 mallard

1 ringneck


----------



## hound dog (Nov 18, 2007)

1 Woody and my first duck ever but not my last.


----------



## whitman (Nov 18, 2007)

4 woodys  Sat

3 Woodys & 1 Merganser  & 2 Geese

Just got back from Mississippi 2 1/2 total

6-mallards

9-woodys

4-bluebills

18-gadwall

1-shoveler


----------



## dognducks (Nov 18, 2007)

Pretty slow morning. too warm. 

12 geese

9 bwt

2 woodys

2 mallards

1 ringneck

1 hooded merganser


----------



## Root51 (Nov 18, 2007)

We had a pretty good opening morning we killed 5 ringnecks and the next morning we only had one group fly over and they decoyed in and we dropped 4 out of the 8 and they were mallards.


----------



## josh84 (Nov 18, 2007)

slow 2 woodys


----------



## Nitro (Nov 18, 2007)

strutrut247 said:


> Pretty slow morning. too warm.
> 
> 12 geese
> 
> ...



Wow, that's a great morning. Don't suppose you have any photos of all that carnage?? If so, I'd love to have you post them here.


----------



## d_white (Nov 18, 2007)

I'm thinking that that is a running count for the season, adding on to the previous post.


----------



## Josh0031 (Nov 18, 2007)

I would hope so (in georgia)


----------



## dognducks (Nov 18, 2007)

agarr said:


> Wow, that's a great morning. Don't suppose you have any photos of all that carnage?? If so, I'd love to have you post them here.



yeah i'm just adding on to what i've done this year. way to try to call me out though. if you want to try to call someone out what about the guy that said he shot 4 woodys? limit two?


----------



## 7mm mag 06 (Nov 18, 2007)

nice  fellas, didnt get to go,  i  was deer huntin  in macon, man sat morning would  have been AWSOME   24  degrees  when i got  in my  stand, but  i get  to hunt all this  week, im pumped


----------



## Mark Brooks (Nov 19, 2007)

Seven Guys in the swamp and 2 wood ducks come out. Really slow day. 

If it wasn't for a river running through our swamp, there wouldn't be any water at all.  Wood Ducks were really hugging the river.

Don't know if I will hunt Thanksgiving morning at all??

MB


----------



## beauluckie (Nov 19, 2007)

Slow Opener.  1- Goose Sat. Am And Saw 0 Ducks!!

Sun. - 3 Guys With A Limit Of Woodies...should Have Had 2 Bwt...operator Error On The Shotguns!


----------



## craig88 (Nov 19, 2007)

3 woodies this morning...

brings me and crowe to:

8 canadians

1 mallard

8 woodies


----------



## dognducks (Nov 19, 2007)

went agian this morning for the third morning in a row. REALLY foggy. as a group we killed 4 mallards and a shoveler. 

12 geese

9 bwt

2 woodys

3 mallards

1 ringneck

1 hooded merganser

1 shoveler


----------



## one shot one kill (Nov 19, 2007)

*No DUCKS in GA?*

Went to Reelfoot Lake nov. 10th and 11th for two days killed 5 DUCKS
1 MALARD HEN
1 GRAY DUCK
1 HEN GADWALD
1 GREEN WING TEAL
1 BLACK DUCK HEN
LEFT REELFOOT AND WENT TO STUTGART AR. SAW SOME
SNOW GEESE AND A FEW MALARDS. CHECKED MACKS AND RICH N TONES PLACES OUT (NICE)

WENT TO ROME GA, TO ROCKY MT. PFA SAW 2 DUCKS ALL MORNING ON OPENING DAY, SAW 15 DUCK HUNTERS

WENT TO JASPER GA SUNDAY 10 MIN. FROM THE HOUSE
HUNTED A SMALL BEAVER POND , SAW LOTS OF DUCKS
KILLED
2 WOODY DRAKES
2 MALLARD DRAKES
1 MALLARD HEN 
NOT BAD FOR HUNTING A LITTLE BIT OF WATER BY THE HOUSE.


----------



## crow (Nov 19, 2007)

Got my 2 woodducks in about 15 minutes then went fishing.  Caught 9 crappie and a 2 pound bass.  Never got out of my boat!  I ate good last night!

crow


----------



## h20fowlin (Nov 20, 2007)

Lake Juliette, Ga......Saturday and Sunday's bag

We do this about every weekend....yall still wanna play the duck count game? My boys will give ya envy if you do.


----------



## BigDogDaddy (Nov 21, 2007)

good lord yall do that every weekend at juliette?


----------



## Nitro (Nov 21, 2007)

BigDogDaddy said:


> good lord yall do that every weekend at juliette?



Juliette is loaded!!!!!!!!! I told ya.

H2Ofowlin shouldn't be putting those photos up here

Nice work.!!


----------



## craig88 (Nov 21, 2007)

3 Mallards this morning...

brings me and crowe to:

8 canadians

***4*** mallard

8 woodies


----------



## Fire Dawg 20 (Nov 21, 2007)

2 canadians

3 woodies


----------



## huntermallard (Nov 21, 2007)

lake sinclair this morning drake and hen wood duck. Cold front and rain coming in should be a great weekend


----------



## wet feet (Nov 22, 2007)

2 geese

10 mallards

12 woodies 

All between 2 people


----------



## elkoholic (Nov 22, 2007)

what is btw?


----------



## georgiaboy (Nov 22, 2007)

You may be thinking bwt which is blue wing teal.


----------



## crowe1187 (Nov 23, 2007)

For me and Craig88,

8 geese
7 mallards
8 woodies
3 ganzer


----------



## dognducks (Nov 25, 2007)

went yesterday morning saw alot of ducks but another member of the club thought he had his 100 yard gun with him. Shot at anything he could see. My buddy managed to shoot a woody and i shot a Hooded merganser

12 geese

9 bwt

2 woodys

3 mallards

1 ringneck

2 hooded merganser

1 shoveler


----------



## Bowman#3 (Nov 25, 2007)

4 woodies
1 merganser
The picture is of a double I got


----------



## Golden BB (Nov 25, 2007)

Add to the h2ofowlin group, he's my hero !


----------



## Trigg (Nov 26, 2007)

in GA: 

4 blue wings opening day - Sept. season
1 woody this past Sat. - really slow


----------



## creeksidelc (Nov 27, 2007)

First year duck hunting......................already addicted!!!!!
4 hunters....
3 hunts.....
11 ducks........

I can't wait till the 8th to do it again!
I have always heard people say that once you duck hunt you will forget about deer, but I never believed it.  Well now I do!


----------



## timothyroland (Nov 27, 2007)

two mallards one banded opening morning


----------



## JACKED UP (Nov 27, 2007)

4 woodies Sat. Morning.  

There was a group shooting a couple of beaver ponds over from us, and I think they are still counting to try and figure how many they killed.


----------



## jay sullivent (Nov 27, 2007)

Golden BB said:


> Add to the h2ofowlin group, he's my hero !



nice pic. i see some ruddies and buffleheads in there. great mixed bag of divers.


----------



## Golden BB (Nov 27, 2007)

Thanks Jay, gotta love the ruddys and butterballs !!!!!


----------



## h20fowlin (Nov 27, 2007)

Dusty....now you know your just the red headed step child in the group...but we do claim ya anyways. lol


----------



## Golden BB (Nov 28, 2007)

It's nice to be loved


----------



## 7mm mag 06 (Nov 29, 2007)

1 coot


----------



## Golden BB (Nov 30, 2007)

"1 coot" ....Really ?


----------



## Gobble Chaser (Dec 1, 2007)

a new one for me..  

1 bufflehead

and several woodies..


----------



## Gut_Pile (Dec 6, 2007)

4 woodies...2 drakes 2 hens


----------



## Adirondacker (Dec 8, 2007)

Still pretty new to this duck hunting but my new pup Broozer and I got this one this morning. He's not quite retrieving anything but the bumpers yet but he was sitting quietly in the hide with me all morning.

1 woody


----------



## ttowndawg (Dec 8, 2007)

three woodies two drakes and a hen on the mighty potato creek this morning with better shooting we could have limited out...


----------



## dognducks (Dec 8, 2007)

12 geese

9 bwt

2 woodys

4 mallards

1 ringneck

2 hooded merganser

2 shoveler


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 9, 2007)

ZERO- I got  2 of my nephews into duck hunting and let them do all the shooting, which by the way they do plenty!  They don't seem to mind burning up their uncle's shells, finally got them to be more patient and let the ducks work before bang, bang, bang.  Not to change the subject, but do ya'll shoot mergansers on purpose?  I can see killing a pair to mount,  but, Lord knows you can't eat them.  If any of my regular group kills one they catch alot of grief.


----------



## 7mm mag 06 (Dec 9, 2007)

add 5 geese to my total, we had a heck of a goose hunt on sat, 5 people shooting 20 dead geese it was awsome


----------



## ebb tide (Dec 9, 2007)

We let the mergs fly.


----------



## Bowman#3 (Dec 9, 2007)

1 woodie


----------



## Jackson Co. Boy (Dec 10, 2007)

Went Saturday morning and between six of us we had thirty two. All mallards, Gadwalls, and Green Wings...we did not even kill one woodie or goose.


----------



## MustangMAtt30 (Dec 10, 2007)

Jackson Co. Boy said:


> Went Saturday morning and between six of us we had thirty two. All mallards, Gadwalls, and Green Wings...we did not even kill one woodie or goose.



Are you sure you were hunting in Ga?


----------



## 7mm mag 06 (Dec 13, 2007)

add one more goose to my total,

6 canadas 
1  coot


----------



## Adirondacker (Dec 14, 2007)

2 mallards for me, one for Steve and one for Paul thanks to the calling of Sore Shoulder Walters. If I could shoot worth a flip  he would have gotten credit for calling me in a limit.


----------



## Gut_Pile (Dec 15, 2007)

1 merganser this morning

brings me to----4 woodies 1 merganser


----------



## Bowman#3 (Dec 16, 2007)

I killed a mallard this weekend this brings me to a grand total of 
5 woodies
1 merganser
1 mallard


----------



## 12mcrebel (Dec 16, 2007)

*2*

i got my first duck ever. the one in the avatar.


i killed 1 and my buddy killed 1
both were drake woodies


----------



## Buckfever DU (Dec 16, 2007)

so far...
11 woodies
2 hoody mergansers
1 gadwall
and past up some geese


----------



## CassGA (Dec 16, 2007)

This weekend got 3 woodies, and 2 mergansers.


----------



## hershey21 (Dec 16, 2007)

1 pair of mallards


----------



## bonaire11 (Dec 16, 2007)

Good morning in Macon Co.
3 Mallards
3 Woodies
2 Black Ducks


----------



## 12mcrebel (Dec 21, 2007)

*3*

WE got three this mornin... five guys were blastin dont know if i killed one.. 2 drake woodies and a woddie hen


----------



## GAGE (Dec 21, 2007)

A pair of woodies


----------



## deepwoods113 (Dec 21, 2007)

Managed to get 1 wood duck this morning....missed on a pair of mallards.  I could hear birds flying right over me but couldn't see through the fog.


----------



## wet feet (Dec 21, 2007)

Well I made a trip to MO with two of my friends. After six days of hunting we had a total of 105 birds for the hunt. It was some of the best hunting I have ever been on. The other two guys had never been duck hunting before so they had a great time.


----------



## crowe1187 (Dec 21, 2007)

add 112 ducks in 6 days to me and craig88 and 2 buddies. Pictures and video soon


----------



## 7mm mag 06 (Dec 21, 2007)

add  1  more   goose  tto my  total     

7  geese
1  coot


----------



## Robk (Dec 21, 2007)

2 geese so far.


----------



## 12mcrebel (Dec 22, 2007)

*2*

2 more woodie hens.. couldnt find two other ones


----------



## Trigg (Dec 22, 2007)

went this am with 4 other hunters at a beaver pond just off of a creek bottom.  Didn't see the number of wood ducks that we expected but had a pretty good hunt.  We ended up with 4 woodies, 3 mallards, and a widgeon.  If the shooting had been a little better, we would have gotten several more.  Not bad for a south ga duck hunt.


----------



## MudDucker (Dec 23, 2007)

I've run out of fingers and toes, but I done kilt some more yesterday.


----------



## rapid fire (Dec 23, 2007)

I wonder about some of y'alls numbers.  They just don't seem to match the limits.


----------



## crowe1187 (Dec 23, 2007)

ours do, we could have killed 120 legally but couldnt get the right species in there... if redheads limit didnt stop at 2 we would have had a field day


----------



## Etter2 (Dec 23, 2007)

Adirondacker said:


> 2 mallards for me, one for Steve and one for Paul thanks to the calling of Sore Shoulder Walters. If I could shoot worth a flip  he would have gotten credit for calling me in a limit.



Sure those aren't two black ducks?


----------



## meandmydog (Dec 23, 2007)

*woodies everywere*

7 woodies ,  We wre covered up with them this morning


----------



## Trigg (Dec 23, 2007)

Etter2 said:


> Sure those aren't two black ducks?



I was thinking the same thing...


----------



## d_white (Dec 24, 2007)

Just got done with a 10 day sabbatacal, which brings my pre-Christmas personal total to..
7 Canada Geese
1 Blue Goose
3 bwt
1 hoodie
1 buffie
52 ringnecks.

Total killed over my spreads
17 Canadas
1 Blue
3 bwt
1 hoodie
1 buffie
104 Ringnecks

Maybe after Christmas will be good.


----------



## 7mm mag 06 (Dec 26, 2007)

one woodie this morning which brings me to 7 geese 1 coot 1 woodie


----------



## kscoggins (Dec 26, 2007)

Got my first Greenhead mallard today,

already had a couple woodies in the bag.


----------



## Buckfever DU (Dec 26, 2007)

Add 1 goose, 2 woodys and 2 ringnecks
tally so far
13 Woody's
2 Hoody Mergansers
1 Gadwall
1 Goose
2 ringnecks


----------



## kscoggins (Dec 29, 2007)

Add a couple woody drakes:


4 Woodies
1 Mallard Drake

1 Banded leg


----------



## Georgiaboy83 (Dec 29, 2007)

Finaly got to hit the water, mark me down boys.

2 Woodies (1-drake, 1- hen)

Seen some Can's, Ringers, Blue Bills, GWT's & Mallards (NO SHOT @ any)

We had an awsome time!!!


----------



## Gut_Pile (Jan 3, 2008)

12-15-07: 4 woodies 1 merganser total

12-16 - 1-3-08: 7 more woodies and 1 drake mallard

total as of 1-3-08...13 ducks


----------



## 7mm mag 06 (Jan 4, 2008)

add 1  drake  mallard    
7 geese
1   mallard
1  woodie
1  coot


----------



## Bowman#3 (Jan 6, 2008)

I been doin a little quack 
my new total is 
4 teal 
12 woodies
1 merganser
3 mallards
2 geese


----------



## uoduck33 (Jan 6, 2008)

just so I can attempt to be as great as everyone else tries to be on here, here are my totals:

7 mallards
6 gadwall
8 hollywoods
2 pintails


----------



## Golden BB (Jan 6, 2008)

Lake juliette, GA. A couple of days on the lake.


----------



## 7mm mag 06 (Jan 17, 2008)

add 1 more goose, 8 geese 1 mallard, 1 woodie 1 coot


----------



## Boudreaux (Jan 18, 2008)

agarr said:


> My goals this year will be-
> 
> #1- Have fun
> 
> ...


 
Tried to help you out with #3, but you didn't ever call me back!  I know you called Lee and told him you couldn't go, but you never called me back.


----------



## 7mm mag 06 (Jan 18, 2008)

add another greenhead to my total from this mornings hunt, awsome hunt TON OF MALLARDS

2 greenheads
8 geese
1 woodie
1 coot


----------



## homey (Jan 18, 2008)

Live and hunt the coast for 37years.This season ranks right up there with the worst.Hasn't been great since bout 91or92.More people than birds.3or4 of us locals keep tally and we know .Some people come down and talk about how good it is.If you only knew.If I didn't live here I wouldn't drive down to hunt


----------



## 7mm mag 06 (Jan 19, 2008)

got my first hoody this afternoon     2 mallards.    8 geese.   1 hooded merganser.    1woodie.    1 coot


----------



## Geeseman (Jan 19, 2008)

60 birds in 7 days mixed bagged!!


----------



## Bowman#3 (Jan 21, 2008)

Killed 2 woodies a goose and a mallard brings me up to
4 teal 
14 wood ducks
1 merganser
4 mallards
3 geese


----------



## 7mm mag 06 (Jan 21, 2008)

another hoody

8 geese
2 mallards
2 hoodys
1 woodie
1 coot


----------



## sinclairslayer (Jan 21, 2008)

3 geese 
shot my first one saturday and 2 today will get some pics up when i get them downloaded.


----------



## Boudreaux (Jan 22, 2008)

Don't know totals, but has been more than some years but not as many as other years.  Have taken home this year:

Mallards
Canada geese
Greater Scaup
Lesser Scaup
Old Squaw
Scooters

Haven't seen the woodies this year, and have passed on the numerous hooded mergansers that were showing up for several weekends in a row.


----------



## Bowman#3 (Jan 22, 2008)

Killed one more mallard, brings me to 
4 teal 
14 woodies
1 merganser
5 mallards
3 geese


----------



## Juan De (Jan 23, 2008)

1 Widgeon
1 Greater Scaup
1 Lesser Scaup
1 Gadwall
2  BWT
2 GWT
3 Buffleheads
5 Ruddy ducks
5 Ringnecks


----------



## 7mm mag 06 (Jan 26, 2008)

add 1  more goose
9 geese
2 mallards
2 hoodys
1  woodie
1 coot


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 26, 2008)

total for season:
16 woodies


----------



## 7mm mag 06 (Jan 26, 2008)

add 2 more  geese

11 geese
2 mallards
2 hoodys
1 woodie
1 coot


----------



## Dupree (Jan 27, 2008)

hunted duck for the first time this weekend. Three of us had:
3 geese (1 was banded from maryland)
4 woodies (3 drakes 1 hen)
4 green wing teal (4 drakes)
1 hooded merganser drake


----------



## fowl play (Jan 27, 2008)

You might want to call the 1-800 # on the band. I would be willing to bet it was banded here in georgia.  If you call it in they can tell you were it was banded.  I killed one this morning that was also banded havent had a chance to call it in yet we were around Union Point close to Oconee/Sinclair.


----------



## Gut_Pile (Jan 27, 2008)

2 more woodies to finish off the season

15 total


----------



## Tombuster (Jan 27, 2008)

Woodies 4
Gadwalls 3
Mallards 2


----------



## Dupree (Jan 27, 2008)

fowl play said:


> You might want to call the 1-800 # on the band. I would be willing to bet it was banded here in georgia.  If you call it in they can tell you were it was banded.  I killed one this morning that was also banded havent had a chance to call it in yet we were around Union Point close to Oconee/Sinclair.



already did, they are sending a certificate. we were in a wilkes county beaver pond.


----------



## d_white (Jan 27, 2008)

Ended the season as follows.
For me, in 32 days
76 Ringnecks
4 woodies
11 gadwall
3 wigeon
1 spoonie
1 gwt
3 bwt
1 buffie
5 hoodies
7 Canadas
1 Blue goose
Close to double that if you include the people with me.
It's been a good season for me numbers-wise, but more importantly I've had a lot of fun, I got to hunt a good bit with next to no bickering from my girlfriend, I've made a few great new friends and hunting buddies, and most of all  we stayed safe and healthy with no serious injuries or incidents.


----------



## creeksidelc (Jan 28, 2008)

We ended up with 11 Geese, 56 Woodducks, 4 mallards, and 1 Green Winged teal on the hunts I went on.  There were an average of 4 people per hunt.  It was a great first year!!!!!


----------



## JerkBait (Jan 29, 2008)

well it took the second to last day of the season to get one but i got my first wood duck on HEVISHOT's pond (which is for sale in the general for sale forum). saw lots of birds but only got one. this coming up season is going to be a different story though.

heres the link to HEVISHOT's pond that i shot. It is for sale. We see a ton of birds here in the pond and a ton of deer in the woods. good home/hunting investment. pics are on the second page.
http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=140510


----------



## jblee (Jan 29, 2008)

Dwhite, I would like to know if you have a total tally for your spreads?  Also, what would be your average per hunt?  Thanks


----------



## d_white (Jan 29, 2008)

jblee,
Just return a phone call every once in a while and I'll tell you.


----------



## Da Butcher (Jan 29, 2008)

*Season*

20 Canadians
30 Snow Geese
1 Widgeon
6 Mallards
10 Woodducks
1 gadwall
1 hybrid


----------



## MustangMAtt30 (Jan 29, 2008)

JerkBait said:


> well it took the second to last day of the season to get one but i got my first wood duck on HEVISHOT's pond (which is for sale in the general for sale forum). saw lots of birds but only got one. this coming up season is going to be a different story though.
> 
> heres the link to HEVISHOT's pond that i shot. It is for sale. We see a ton of birds here in the pond and a ton of deer in the woods. good home/hunting investment. pics are on the second page.
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=140510



+1 
I got my first woodies in Hevi's pond.  Thanks again to Hevi for taking a new guy hunting!


----------



## devolve (Jan 31, 2008)

19 - BWT (1 drake) 
 9 - GWT (2 drakes) 
 2 - Mallard (1 drake)
 3 - Gadwall (1 drake)
 2 - PINTAIL (2 drakes) 
 4 - Mottled (2 drakes) 
 3 - SHOVELER (2 drakes) 
47 - RING NECK (31 drakes) 
 1 - Canadian geese 
 2 - HOODED MERGANZERS
 4 - coots 
24 - SNIPE


----------



## DeweyDuck (Feb 1, 2008)

*Duck Tally*

Went to Shurashot.com in West Memphis, AR last Fri for my only hunt this year. 3 guns one day and 4 guns 2 days, we got 66! Every gun limited every hunt. We got 2 pair of pintails, 6 mallard drakes, 1 drake widgeon, 14 greenwing teal, lots of gaddies and spoonies. We whiffed a nice black duck. Best hunt of my career.


----------

